# MAURITIUS, old school angeln mit Fischern...



## outlaw Jack (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

so, beim dem unten stehenden Bericht beschreibe ich eine Ausfahrt mit 2 befreundeten Fischern die mit einer Handleine ein große spanische Makrele fangen.

Also, verabredet war ich mit Baboo und Pepen sowie Aj um 8.oo Uhr morgens. Das Wetter war seltsam, es war bedeck mit tiefen Wolken und keinem Wind, so wie es bei uns manchmal ist, wenn ein Gewitter naht. Es wird dann, bevor die ersten Tropfen fallen so seltsam ruhig. So war es auch an diesem morgen. Baboo kam puenklich zum verabredeten Treffpunkt und Pepen kam nur Minuten spaeter, Aj fehlte. (ueberrascht haette mich sein angekuendigtes Eintreffen) Wir gingen dann durch ein Privatgrundstueck direkt an den Strand, das Boot (offenes 7 meter Boot mit einem Motor) lag dort an einer Boje im Wasser. Peppen ruderte mit einem Kanu rueber und kam dann mit dem Boot an den Strand gefahren. 

Wir beluden es und fuhren los. Schon ueber dem Riff nahm ich einen 12 cm langen Wobbler im Wasser in Schlepp. Die See war fast wie ein Ententeich und die Wolken sahen nach Regen aus. Pepen versicherte, das es nicht regnen wuerde und er behielt recht. Mein Hand GPS hatte ich am Strand eingeschaltet um einfach mal die Wegstrecke zu messen und um die Hotspots einzuloggen. Nachdem wir das Riff hinter uns gelassen hatten fuhr Pepen zielsicher auf eine seiner Topstellen zu. Dabei peilte er nur markannte Punkte am Ufer und in der Landschaft an. Als wir an der Topstelle angekommen waren bat er mich einen Wegpunkt im GPS zu setzen. 

Die Jungs liessen als Gewicht kurze Muniereisen mit 3 Einzelhaken am Seitenarm runter, bestueckt mit Oktopuzzifetzen. Ich nahm einen Pilker und ein 5er Makrelenpaternoster und bestueckte die Haken auch mit Fetzen. An unserer Stelle war es ca. 40 meter tief und ich riss mir beim ersten Anschlag gleich den ersten meiner beiden Pilker ab. Die Jungs haben nur Handleinen die sie fleissig rauf und wieder ab liessen. Wir haben keinen Anker gesetzt, sondern trieben vom leichten Wind Richtung Westen. Nach dem ich neu bekoederte riss ich meinen zweiten und letzten Pilker ab. Erfreulich war, das ein ganz guter Fisch gebissen hatte den wir ohne knockout in einen Eimer ohne Wasser seinem Schicksal uebergaben. (Sehe ich selbst kritisch) 

Bei Pepen hatte einer seiner Fische, die er hochholte deutliche Bissspuren eines groesseren Fisches. Nach einer Weile holten wir unsere Angeln ein und fuhren zu unserem Topspot zurueck. Pepen bat mich auf das GPS zu sehen. Er fuhr nach Peilung auf die Stelle und sagt dann zu mir, das wir ueber der Stelle sein muessten, die ich beim ersten mal eingeloggt habe. Ich sah auf das GPS und dachte erst an einen Fehler aber es stellte sich herraus, das er die Stelle genau wiedergefunden hatte. Eine enorme Leistung ca. 3 km vor der Kueste nur durch Kreuzpeilung eine Stelle im Meer zu finden, mit einer Toleranz vom 9 meter. Baboo warf Anker und wir liessen wieder bekoederte Einzelhaken am Seitenarm runter. Immer wieder kraeftige Bisse liessen mich hoffen endlich einen groesseren Fisch zu verhaften. Am Heck des Bootes montierten die Jungs einen dicken alten Schippenstiel, ueber dessen gesplittertes Ende Sie die Handleine klemmten. Diese war mit einen fetten Einzelhaken bestueckt den sie mit Fischfetzen bekoederten. Ich musste ueber die Montage lachen.

Ploetzlich schrien die Beiden wie verrueckt als die Heckleine davonschoss. Baboo ergriff die Leine und bremste nur mit den Fingern, die er zum Schutz mit 2 Stuecken eines alten Fahrradschlauches schuetzte. Aufregung und Adrenalin ohne Ende. Die Schnur schoss durchs Wasser und Baboo hatte seine Last das Tier zu bremsen. Nachdem er den Fisch zum halten gebracht hatte begann er Leine einzuholen. Nach nur einer Minute war der Fisch am Boot und als ich ihn zum ersten mal sah war ich von der groesse ueberwaeltigt. Ich dachte es sei ein Hai weil die Silouette im Wasser einem Hai glich. Pepen empfing ihm mit einem Gaff das er in die Flanke des Fisches rammte. Der Fisch schlug um sich und riss ihm das Gaff aus der Hand. Fast waere Pepen ueber Bord gegangen. Sofort nahm der Fisch wieder Thempo auf mit dem Gaff im Koerper und rueckte aus. Baboo bremste erneut und zog das Tier wieder ans Boot. Als Pepen das Gaff zu greifen gelang hob er den Fisch an Bord. Baboo schnappte sich die Keule und drosch auf den Kopf bis der Fisch sich nicht mehr ruehrte. Es handelte sich um eine ca. 1,40 meter bis 1,50 meter lange und ca. 20 bis 25 kg schwere Spanische Makrele. Das Video kannst du hier sehen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su7ETVOt7uc
Das alles dauerte vielleicht 4 Miniten von denen ich 3 Minuten filmen konnte. Ich habe einen riesengrossen Respekt vor der Leistung meiner beiden Kumpel. Mit einfachsten Equipment werden Tier gefangen und in ein Boot gebracht, mit dem keiner in Deutschland auf die Ostsee oder Nordsee fahren wuerde. Ohne Funk, ohne Fischfinder, ohne Rettungswesten, Kompass, oder sonstigen Dingen wie Feuerloescher oder nur ein Verbandskasten geht es auf See die nicht ungefaehlich ist, und seine Tuecken hat. 

Mir gelang auf der Fahrt zurueck zum Strand noch der Fang eines Barracudas, ca. 65 cm und eines Zackenbarsches, ca. 50 cm.

ein absolut unvergessliches Erlebniss..............

petri heil, Outlaw Jack


----------



## Dart (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: MAURITIUS, old school angeln mit Fischern...*

Hi Jack
Thx für die 2 interessanten Berichte, schade das die Süßwasserfischerei nicht wirklich gut für dich lief.
Insgesamt scheint es doch ein anglerisches Reiseziel mit Potenzial zu sein.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## hans albers (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: MAURITIUS, old school angeln mit Fischern...*

..moin...

danke für den bericht..

es ist schon erstaunlich mit welch einfachen mitteln
die einheimischen dort fischen.. 
und trotzdem 
(oder gerade deswegen) erfolg haben


wenn ich an das geschleppe
mit meinem "hi tec" tackle denke..:q
(war vor kurzem auf rodrigues)

dort nannten mich allle nur den "fisch-professor"

greetz
hans


----------



## outlaw Jack (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: MAURITIUS, old school angeln mit Fischern...*

Hi Hans,

bei meinem letzten Trip am letzten Tag haben die Fischer auch auf mich eingeredet, das ich meine Rute in die Ecke stellen soll und nur die Schnur in die Hand. Ich entgegnete, das ich den Fisch an der Rute spüren möchte, darauf erntete ich verständnisloses Kopfschütteln.

Hast du was auf Rodrigues gefangen???

petri, outlaw Jack


----------



## hans albers (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: MAURITIUS, old school angeln mit Fischern...*

yep..

siehe hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119614

hat spass gemacht


greetz
hans


----------

